# Spicy Pasta sauce for seafood



## flpaintmaster (Jan 6, 2011)

I have always used this with chunks of fish & pour it over pasta, but any seafood or chicken would work.

  The listed quantity is for two people.

  2-3 tblspn olive oil
  3-4 large cloves garlic
  ½ onion diced
  6-8 roma tomatoes diced to about ½ inch
  1 chipotle pepper in adobo sauce diced
    1 envelope Goya Sazon

  ¼ tspn allspice
  1 tblspn molasses
  salt & pepper to taste
  fresh or dried basil, dried oregano
  about 1 pound mahi or desired fish cut into 1 inch cubes

  Saute onion until translucent & add garlic, cook another 1-2 min.
  Add diced tomatoes, chipotle, allspice, Sazon, molasses, oregano; cook covered under medium/low heat for 30-45 minutes.  Add chicken broth or water as required.

  Season with salt & pepper, add fresh basil, and fish and cook while pasta is cooking.

  Pour over cooked pasta.

  Option: oyster sauce, fish sauce, shrimp stock, more chipotle.


Tim Abbott


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 6, 2011)

flpaintmaster said:


> I have always used this with chunks of fish & pour it over pasta, but any seafood or chicken would work.
> 
> The listed quantity is for two people.
> 
> ...



Where can I find Chipotle pepper in or out of adobo sauce?

My store probably carries it, but where?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 6, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Where can I find Chipotle pepper in or out of adobo sauce?
> 
> My store probably carries it, but where?


 
My store has it over with the Mexican type stuff, like the cans of green chilies, enchilada sauce, black beans. Not the ethnic aisle, but close to the boxes of taco shells. They come in a small can and are hot, hot, hot, but in a smoky kind of way  You can make some nice dip with them.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 6, 2011)

The international foods section is a good bet, I happen to like the Goya can.  The other brand I have used is good, but I like the way the Goya brand works for me better.


----------

